# How do you get motivated?



## Authur (Oct 16, 2013)

I have been suffering from writer's block on a regular basis as an aspiring writer of somewhat risky fanfiction.  Sometimes the block can be crippling and last for days, weeks, possibly a couple months until that spark comes back.  Video games can help at times, but mostly because of the inspiring things about them.  Same with other media I gather inspiration from.  I believe, however, having finally shoved that block away, that I may need new methods to get the proverbial pen moving again.

What do you guys recommend and what methods are your primary ones?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 16, 2013)

You can sit around all day with lots of other people spending hours and hours developing theories and writing up steps on just how you can all let that tiny sliver of the elusive "motivation" thing come into your lives.

...you're motivated enough to do _that_, right?

I was that way with drawing, but after literally forcing myself to get going, it's just become addictive and I look forward to it every day. I don't need "motivation" I just do it because it's fun and pleasurable.

Basically, stop whinging, start working. The only person who can make you start is you. The only way to start is by doing just that - _starting.
_
The fact that one can either do something that has worth as opposed to  doing fuck-all is a motivator for me these days in regards to drawing.  The same can apply to writing.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 16, 2013)

I just do other things for a while. Sometimes when the bug hits you write furiously for days and 
realize that your place is a mess and other things need your attention. You need to step away and
get things in order and then move back to your writing. You might find it a good thing to do.
Forcing yourself is not always a good way to write.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 16, 2013)

How do I motivate myself to write?
For original works: I see a hot guy in a movie/on TV, and wish I could date him. I realise that the only way he would ever notice me is if I was a renowned writer. That usually does the trick.
For fan fiction: I'm motivated by the end goal of reading about my blatant self-insert being romantic with a character I like.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 16, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> How do I motivate myself to write?
> For original works: I see a hot guy in a movie/on TV, and wish I could date him. I realise that the only way he would ever notice me is if I was a renowned writer. That usually does the trick.
> For fan fiction: I'm motivated by the end goal of reading about my blatant self-insert being romantic with a character I like.



Dang, thinking with your genitals really does work


----------



## Aleu (Oct 16, 2013)

I believe the word you're looking for is risque, not risky.

Now, as for motivation...well comfort is a factor. I'm not comfortable typing all my stuff out. I dunno I just...hate it. But when I actually WRITE it in a notebook, it flows a lot more. If you're going with the sexually suggestive stuff, I put myself in one character's shoes or whatever and write out what I want done.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 16, 2013)

Motivation? WHERE???


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's what I do, but like with any other form of advice, it's entirely subjective. 

I try to get into my character's head. I listen to music that _they_ enjoy, and try to do activities that _they _would do. Essentially, I spend a day in the life of a character, and try to understand what they would do. I write down the experience, what I'm feeling at the time, and what kind of impact this would have on the character, and how it would shape their personality. Then, I sit down at my computer, or in front of a notebook, turn on some dramatic orchestra music (Or EDM) and get to work.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Oct 16, 2013)

Something I've always done with my characters when I couldn't get in idea was to stick them in certain situations, sometimes its just a random situation, or sometimes the character gets adapted to a movie/video game/book characters world. Once in a while something will click into place and I get an idea for something that turns out great, if not then I continue on doing something other than writing to keep from writing something very poor.


----------



## kv195 (Oct 20, 2013)

Well, I made writing one main story a habit everyday, weather it's a couple lines to a whole page.  It's not much, but it's something.  
Motivation usually comes from watching a good movie/series or playing a good game, which can help inspire to incorporate different ideas into my stories.  Otherwise, music always help to develop random scenes in stories.


----------



## Conker (Oct 20, 2013)

I read. A lot. Reading good books makes me want to try and write good books, and so far that's worked pretty well.

For writer's block, you kinda just gotta write your way through it. Go back and edit the garbage out, but if you can overcome a hump, then you can continue.


----------



## Pimlico (Oct 24, 2013)

Drop the story where you're blocked and jump ahead to a part that you're excited to write.

Rarely do I write a story start to finish. Usually I jump all over the place to the parts that excite me and are fuller in my mind.

Eventually you'll have to come back to the gaps you've created, but by then the story will have had a chance to flesh itself out, and you'll be excited by the prospect of having it nearly finished.


----------



## Conker (Oct 24, 2013)

Pimlico said:


> Drop the story where you're blocked and jump ahead to a part that you're excited to write.
> 
> Rarely do I write a story start to finish. Usually I jump all over the place to the parts that excite me and are fuller in my mind.
> 
> Eventually you'll have to come back to the gaps you've created, but by then the story will have had a chance to flesh itself out, and you'll be excited by the prospect of having it nearly finished.


This is a good idea too, assuming your writing habits and style can work within it. If you write something in the future, then you have to make sure your characters hit that logical area in a logical way.

I'm sort of bad at that, but I also think it's good advice. The only way to overcome a block is by finding new inspiration or to just force your way through.


----------



## Friday (Oct 25, 2013)

Finding a piece of art, any kind of art, that inspires you, is really helpful. But in the end, I'm gonna quote Stephen King here: _"Amateurs sit and wait for inspiration, the rest of us just get up and go to work."_


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

A whip, 1920's vibrator, Dr Pepper, a hair dryer, and a toaster. 
That shit will get you writing like there's no tomorrow... Because there may not be for you.


----------



## Dover (Nov 10, 2013)

I read reviews of other authors and think "Wow, I want people to admire my work!" I do research on things people do and don't like. This usually makes me _want_ to write, not actually do it. But when I want to write I sit down and pull stuff out of my ass until I actually say "Hey, this could be a great idea!" Come up with an intro and run it past some friends. I usually don't establish a real setting until I'm well into the second chapter. Then I go back and edit/rewrite just about everything when I find a great plot line I want to follow.
Give yourself constant praise. I find that if you just write about an idea you like, give yourself copious amounts of credit and pause, you feel you owe it to yourself to write more, even if it does suck at first. Don't look back. I write and never reread what I wrote until the idea is fully gone. Then go back and edit. Its tons of work but  by the time you're done editing, you may find new ways to continue the storyline. Then roll with it!


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 10, 2013)

Coffee always helps me, and maybe some YouTube.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 10, 2013)

Ran out of idea? Turn on the music. Draw something based on the song. A picture or two will spark a new plot for you to write about.

The converting the idea from the note form into a great literature form is the problematic part.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 10, 2013)

Either an energy drink or a walk. After you write on a steady secdule, it'll become habitiual and you'll just do it.


----------

